# Update on Yoshi, HUGE decision to make...



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Tough decision to make this morning...Do I go ahead and have the surgery on Yoshi to remove the tumor when there is a huge risk of him not making it through the surgery...Do I bring him home and hope that he gains strength before having the surgery at a later date and then there will be a risk of another heart attack...or do I just bring him home and let him live out his days without having to put him through the surgery. What we do know is that this mass has grown very quickly (he was feeling really light like he had lost weight for the last week or so and yesterday felt heavier and we think that could be the mass that fast). But at the same time he was acting fine before the stress of being at the vet caused him to have a heart attack. We have a few scenarios if we choose surgery...Dr is able to get the mass out and his heart basically goes back to normal... He does surgery and because his heart is enlarged and he is weak that he does not last through the surgery...It is cancer and he removes it and gets it all and he is back to normal. He gets in there and it is cancer and it has spread so they cannot get it all or lastly they get in there and it is so bad he calls me to make the decision right then in there to euthanize or close him up and let it take its course. This is sooo tough and I wonder if there is a reason he had the heart attack and that is a sign to let him go ahead and do the surgery but at the same time, the rate this thing is growing it could definitely be an aggressive cancer....:-( I am honestly teetering on bringing home and spending a bit more time with him and going from there...but scared if I do that and he has a heart attack and dies on me that I could have had surgery and gave him a chance but then if he has surgery and we lose him then he died on a table and not in my arms....so torn right now :-(


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Michelle, 

I'm* so sorry* to hear about Yoshi. Infuriatingly, somehow, I missed the threads leading up to this.

I really do think you should spend a bit of time with him before he goes into surgery. I know it may be scary, but it's time you need with him to observe him, try and glean his wishes and his state of mind, and hold him and hug him in case it's the last time. Sometimes some special time like that can open everyone's mind and help with acceptance and strength. 

I've never had to personally make a decision to euthanize a dog before. My parents always made those decisions (I had moved out and gotten a cocker spaniel by the time our rottweiler's cancer had gone so far,) so I don't have a lot of other experience otherwise. All I know is that I'm so sorry that this is a period in his life and your life that you're intersecting at. It is inevitable, heartbreaking and so so difficult... but I don't think any one of us would trade it. In all the years they live dogs give us so much, we can only watch helplessly as nature takes it's course sometimes... and learn.

Our family will be thinking about you and Yoshi.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

... and if, heaven forbid, something happens at home, well I think that's where he is most happy, and though it would be scary and unexpected, it would be fitting and give closure to Yoshi. In this time, we can only think about him, not our emotions or what we don't want to happen.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It was just one thread yesterday and it was Mega Prayers for Yoshi thread. I was already leaning more towards going and getting him and spending a bit more time with him on a happier note so that may very well be what I do...My bigger concern with that is that I would have to wait until Monday or possibly Tuesday before surgery if I decided on surgery as my Vet does not do surgeries every day of the week sometimes his wife does the surgery and I would rather him do the surgery...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Michelle...I am so sorry to read about Yoshi...such a difficult time for you...If he is stable you have time to think out your options...Can you get him to a teaching uni where there would be lots of DVM's with loads of experience to help you make the right decision ? I agree with the natural gut feelings we get that something is not right...its a momma thing...keeping you both in my prayers....


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Did they draw blood to see if the RBC is where it's supposed to be. This would be a good indicator of whether it's cancerous or benign and that would help make the surgery decision a little easier. When my first chi developed an orange size tumor on her spleen, the vet never told me it was cancerous. I should have known by the color of the blood leading up the surgery. I was almost black and I asked them if it was supposed to look like that to which they never gave me a definitive answer, but in hind site, I know now. I should have never followed thru with the surgery for my chi only to loose her right after the surgery. My chi waited to die in the recovery cage until I got there from work to say good-bye. I am so sorry you are having to make this decision and I pray that it's not cancerous. I don't know what I would do in your situation. Only you know what's best for your baby.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, this is such a hard decision for you :-(. whatever decision you make I know will be the right one for you and Yoshi. I was thinking the same thing as Nabi... to consider the option to bring him to the best Veteraniary hospital in your area like a teaching hospital.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I honestly don't know what I would do in your shoes. If your heart is telling you to wait and bring him home then that is probably what is right for you. I know you trust your vet, what is he advising?


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

I am so sorry you are faced with this decision. I would think that your Vet would give you a percentage of the chances of this tumor being malignant.
That would aid in your decision. That being said, a malignant tumor in a dog is not always a death sentence. Many can be removed or treated. 
I will give my opinion....this is only my opinion..... I would do all that possibly can be done. To bring Yoshi home and let him regain some strength might be a good scenario, but it would also give the tumor time to grow and damage healthy tissues. Also the growing tumor will strain his heart even more. This sounds like an urgent situation. Perhaps the surgery might be the best option. If in the case that the tumor turns out to be an aggressive type of malignancy, the Doctor can better determine that by directly looking at it and/or biopsy. 
No matter what your decision, you will always have that "what if" question. Most of the time our pets will "tell us" what they want done. As their owners, we know exactly what they are saying. You know if Yoshi has had enough or if his will to live is strong. After all, even if tumor removal is successful and the tumor is non-cancerous, he will have a recovery period from major surgery. He has to have the will to recover.
I will be in prayer for you and Yoshi.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry Michelle. Any suggestion I would have would be hypothetical. I think it is also a good idea to try to get blood work and talk to the vet and try to get more info on percentages. Whatever decision you make will be in the very best interest for Yoshi, give him hugs and kisses from us. Know that we are praying and sending positive thoughts out for you.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I really, really, feel bad! It's not fair to have to make such an important decision so quickly! Time is not on your side. It would be nice if you could settle back, weigh all options, then decide! But with a weekend coming up, it complicates things. Yes, there are emergency vets, but this is something you want to put in the hands of someone you trust! These things seem to come out of nowhere! Whatever you decide, you will have made the right decision! We can only do what we feel is best at that particular time and circumstances!

You are in my thoughts!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I really trust my gut. Listen to what your inner voice is saying because usually that "gut" intuition is right. Also, is there a good emergency vet near you? If you brought him home and heaven forbid something happened over the weekend, is there a doctor/vet available? My heart goes out to. I can't imagine how hard this might be.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Michelle, this is just a terrible thing for you to face and Yoshi to go through. My heart is broken for you. I just want you to know that you are in my thoughts & prayers for a decision that brings you peace of mind and that you can know in your heart is in Yoshi's best interest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

This is such a tough decision. I have both made the decision to treat pets aggressively and lost them, and also just brought hem home for cuddles and let that be that. I still have no "answer" to what should be done in this sort of circumstance. I just try to trust my instincts in the moment. It is really all up to you and Yoshi. So much depends on his temperament and what you think would be best for him, only you can know that. There is nothing wrong with not treating it and making his last days comfortable, or with going as aggressively as you can. Go with your instinct and try not to second guess it after the fact. Also if you trust your vet what do they think? I always want my vets to tell me realistically what my odds are and what they would do in that same circumstance. I agree with others too- there are blood tests I believe that can give you an idea of what kind of tumor it is in certain circumstances, perhaps that kind of information would help your decision.

Either way I am sending good thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

woodard2009 said:


> Did they draw blood to see if the RBC is where it's supposed to be. This would be a good indicator of whether it's cancerous or benign and that would help make the surgery decision a little easier. When my first chi developed an orange size tumor on her spleen, the vet never told me it was cancerous. I should have known by the color of the blood leading up the surgery. I was almost black and I asked them if it was supposed to look like that to which they never gave me a definitive answer, but in hind site, I know now. I should have never followed thru with the surgery for my chi only to loose her right after the surgery. My chi waited to die in the recovery cage until I got there from work to say good-bye. I am so sorry you are having to make this decision and I pray that it's not cancerous. I don't know what I would do in your situation. Only you know what's best for your baby.


They did do a huge panel blood draw and send it off, much more extensive than the one they do in office. I am not sure what it is called but he did say that the results should really be helpful.


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hopefully the blood panel will help you make your decision. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I just want to take the time to thank and (((((hug))))) each and every one of you for being here through this with me. I appreciate all of your prayers, good thoughts, advice, etc...

Yoshi is home with me now, he is acting completely normal as if nothing happened. I feel like it definitely happened for a reason and now we know what is going on in there and how serious it is. I love my vet and trust him so much! I had already decided pretty much to just bring him home, hubby came home from work and was thinking the same thing. Went and asked my vet as he has 6 chihuahuas himself what would he do if it was his and with what he has seen and knows...he told me that he felt that there was an 80% chance it was cancer and a very aggressive cancer at that and by looking at xrays and examinations in the past feels like this has been coming on for only 30 to 90 days to give you an idea of how quickly it is growing. He said that the heart attack yesterday has weakened his heart and between what he is seeing in the xrays and what he knows and has seen in the past he would not recommend surgery and would not do so on his own dog, he said he would take him home and just love him and commends me for wanting to do so. He is going out of town but his wife is also a vet and has been informed and is on standby in case anything happens over the weekend whether it be night or day, we have an emergency number to call. He also gave me some tips on helping him breathe while trying to get him there if he has another heart attack. He did say that he felt if he did have another heart attack he would probably go fast and that he would probably not know what hit him would be dizzy and confused much like his actions yesterday. He feels like he is in no pain as he has not shown any symptoms of pain not even during the attack. So quality of life is not anything I am worried about at this time. 
Right now his quality of life is good. He is back home with me and acting completely normal. Now if I saw him suffering or feeling bad I would absolutely change my tune and have him euthanized and not allow him to suffer. But we are going to try a holistic approach right now. (I did not discuss with my vet but I know his views on holisitic approaches ;-) ) I am going to do the collodial silver and no food with sugar or grains to try and starve the cancer. I have read a few stories on the collodial silver about both humans and dogs that have beat cancer with it...one of which was a 13 yr old dog that was just eat up with cancer and the vet opened him up and then closed him back up to say he will not live but a few more weeks and nothing could be done. They started giving him collodial silver instead of regular water and he never had to go back to the vet and last time someone checked in on him he was 15 yrs old and healthy as a horse. I figure what do I have to lose as it cannot harm him. 

I will keep everyone posted and just wanted to thank everyone so much for caring and the prayers...please keep those prayers coming ;-)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So sorry for what you are going through Michelle. I could not even read this without wanting to cry. It's so heartwarming to see you being brave through all of this. I'm so glad you made the choice to take Yoshi home with you where he would be most comfortable. Keeping you and your loved ones in my prayers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm glad to hear that Yoshi is home with you and acting normal . Trying the holistic approach sounds good. i'll be thinking about you and Yoshi and hoping all goes well


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Please keep us posted on how Yoshi does with this treatment.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Bless your hear Michelle. It sounds like you made the right decision. I would also try any holistic methods that might help. I have been through this with many family members. What breaks my heart with ours dogs is that they don't know why we aren't there or they aren't home and around strangers.
Hang in there and keep us posted!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Just read your last update and was so thrilled that Yoshi is home and happy. I know you are thrilled to have him with you. For what it's worth I think everything you are doing and thinking is spot on. I agree with Annie every individual situation is different depending on the dog, and you know best for Yoshi. Your vet sounds also to be such a source of help and comfort to you as you face decisions. What a blessing!! You are continually in my thoughts and prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It sounds like you made the right decision! He is in no pain and acting normal, so that was the best thing to do! It is comforting to know that the vets wife will be standing by!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so sorry to read this Michelle xx I think you've made the right decision xx


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My initial first thought reading about this very unfair decision that you need to make, was I would probably do exactly what you have decided to do in the end. It is wonderful that you have such trust in your vet and comforting that even in this sad situation he is able to guide you in such a way that Yoshi can be comfortable, rather than go through a whole unpleasant for him situation.
As for the holistic....100% good idea! I have read about many "miracales" that have occured just with using holistic methods. If not a miracle, it sure does help many...(I will mention Amberloulou because I remember seeing a massive change in that little one's health issues by holistic medicine. There are many positive outcomes for a lot of people, human and furry. It is a shame more doctors do not agree. 

So positive thoughts your way for your very strong little man and to you and your husband..and keep the faith!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Large doses of vitamin C kill cancer cells and doesn't harm good cells as well as mitaki mushrooms. My brother's boxer has/had prostate cancer and was dripping blood. He also had the dog do 5 chemos. He hasn't been bleeding and never got down or lethargic. If you could find a vet to do the vitamin C injections would be best, but otherwise, ester-C is the best easily absorbed form available.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm glad Yoshi is acting normal and he is home with you.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I have no medical words of wisdom but just wanted you to know that I really am thinking of you and Yoshi, sending healing thoughts and positive vibes. xx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

woodard2009 said:


> Large doses of vitamin C kill cancer cells and doesn't harm good cells as well as mitaki mushrooms. My brother's boxer has/had prostate cancer and was dripping blood. He also had the dog do 5 chemos. He hasn't been bleeding and never got down or lethargic. If you could find a vet to do the vitamin C injections would be best, but otherwise, ester-C is the best easily absorbed form available.


Can you crush the vitamin form of this into powder to use? Someone has mentioned to me Vit C powder but I was wondering if that would work if crushed?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been looking into holistic approaches to cancer, and Dr John Carters diet and CV247 drug regime seems to be worth looking into. Here's some more info: CV247 | Holisticvet Ltd. Registered in England under number 04592006. Registered Office: Holisticvet Ltd, Apthorp, Weston Road, Bath, BA1 2XT. Vat No: 840598507

Turmeric has also been suggested as a useful supplement:
TURMERIC FOR DOGS
Turmeric is one of the most potent natural anti-inflammatories available. The uses are nearly endless- here is a list of only a few of them:
Powerful anti-inflammatory to reduce the symptoms associated with rheumatoid arthritis.
Pain reliever
Relieves inflammation caused by arthritis, muscle sprains, swelling, and pain caused by injuries or surgical incisions.
Antiseptic for cleaning wounds 
Powerful antioxidant. Antioxidants neutralize free radicals which cause the painful inflammation and damage to joints affected by arthritis.
Natural antiseptic and antibacterial agents that it’s also useful for disinfecting and treating skin injuries.
Lower LDL levels (bad cholesterol) which support both heart and liver health
Thins the blood, reducing the risk of deadly clots that can lead to strokes and heart attacks
Boosts the liver’s ability to metabolize fat and remove waste from the body
Treats diarrhoea and other stomach ailments, as well as eradicates ringworm
Stops the precancerous changes becoming cancer.

HOWEVER!!!
Turmeric cannot be absorbed very well by the body in its natural form and needs to be prepared to aid absorption. There are a few ways of doing this, the last one being the most important way as Piperine (from black pepper) has been shown to raise curcumin bioavailability by 2000%!!! :
Cooking
Adding oil
Adding piperine(black pepper)
WARNINGS:
Always speak to the vet before combining turmeric with other prescribed medication.
Piperine should not be given to nursing mothers.
There are some side effects so make sure you read up on that if your dog is suffering any illnesses.
TURMERIC: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions and Warnings - WebMD

MAKING THE PASTE:

There are two ways of making a paste that can easily be given to both animals and humans.
1- Cooking: Follow the recipe for golden milk below, but make sure you add a about 2-3 grinds of fresh black pepper per serving. This paste will easily keep for a week in the fridge.
Turmeric Golden Milk Recipe - YouTube

2- Mixing with oil: Mix coconut oil (warmed up to get it to a fluid) with turmeric powder and ground fresh black pepper. Again, about 2-3 grinds per serving. This paste will last for several weeks in the fridge.

3- If you feed mince, you can put the ingredients straight in the bowl and mix it up with the mice. 1/4 tsp turmeric and 1tsp coconut oil for a small dog, 1/2 tsp turmeric and 1tbsp coconut oil for a large dog to start off with. And a few grinds of black pepper.


DOSEAGE:

I would start with a ¼ teaspoon of paste for a small dog, up to a teaspoon for a large dog, once per day. Assess after a week to see if has made a difference or you might need to up the dosage slightly. You can mix the paste in with their food if they take it- I mix mine up in a bit of natural yogurt as my dogs (and myself!) seem to prefer it that way.There are no direct guidelines for dosage for animals, so it has to be done by trial and error. Just don't go mad! 

SUPPLEMENTS:


If you decide to give it as a supplement in capsules, make sure it it the combined curcumin/peperine version.



Turmeric | GreenMedInfo | Substance | Natural Medicine | Alternative
Turmeric For Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine
Turmeric helps heal cysts, wounds and boils
Balancing Omega-3 and Omega-6? - Dr. Weil
Globinmed - Globinmed
Can turmeric prevent or treat cancer? : Cancer Research UK : CancerHelp UK
Turmeric Drug Interactions
LikeLike ·


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> Can you crush the vitamin form of this into powder to use? Someone has mentioned to me Vit C powder but I was wondering if that would work if crushed?


I don't think regular vit c pills will work as effectively. The ester-C is made to be totally soluable within the blood stream which is what you want to go right to the cancer cells. You should be able to buy the ester-c at Walmart or your local vitamin and herb shop.

I really believe that the ester-c had a lot to do with the boxer's tumor on his prostate shrinking. It can't hurt Yoshi because whatever Yoshi's body doesn't need of the vit. c, it will excrete thru her urine.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm really sorry for you and Yoshi, sending you loads of positive thoughts and prayers


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Yoshi is in good hands...you will do whatever is best for him..he knows he is loved...


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry this is happening to Yoshi!! I have had to put 3 dogs and a guinea pig to sleep, it's never "easy" it's always gut-wrenching and I always second guess myself, but I am starting to see that it's truly the kinder thing. I've learned it's ok to let them go if it's the best thing for them in the long run. 

How old is Yoshi? If he's a young dog, it might be worth the chance for surgery. 
He's in bad shape right now, skinny and heart issues? I would worry the anesthesia would take him too far and he would die on the table. 
If he did make it through, is he going to suffer a lot?

If it's cancer and this huge already, has it spread anywhere else? 

Only you can decide and know what's best for Yoshi. I'll keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

nabi said:


> Yoshi is in good hands...you will do whatever is best for him..he knows he is loved...


I agree and he also has a lot of people praying for him and for you Michelle.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Update on whats going on....He has had liquid bowels since this morning. Not sure what caused it as he really hasnt had anything outside of boiled chicken. I had to break down and give him some pedialyte and canned pumpkin tonight which I did now want to do as both pedialyte and canned pumpkin has sugar in it and canned pumpkin has salt in it which I am not supposed to give when starving cancer :/ But trying to keep him from dehydrating was my biggest concern. I am praying I can get his belly settled and start giving him some of the things i have been reading about but do not want to shock the system. I have been giving him colloidal silver water but only in droppers as he is not wanting to drink the silver water on his own yet but I have been told this needs to be his main source of water right now so hoping he will want it soon so it can start working on the cancer. He is super thin right now and his skin is super thin also which worries me. Outside of the liquid bowels he seems to be showing no real signs yet except for his appetite is not what it usually is. I am giving something called Nux Vomica that was suggest by a lady that does holistic that wrote a national cancer article. She said it will soothe tummy and help with his appetite but has not seemed to work yet :/ 

Keep the prayers coming and thank you so much for all the prayers and support. I will keep you posted.

P.S. his bruise on his chest from the blood draw is the worst he has ever had...his whole chest is black :-(


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm sorry to read about Yoshi. I will be praying for him. My girls send chi-smooches.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

So so sorry you are going through this. It sounds like you are doing everything you can. I really hope yoshi gets better, stay strong xx


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Can you get some slippery elm powder to help with his bowels/digestive system? It is what i always use, I don't feed any carbs either.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Michelle i am so sorry to hear what you are going through with Yoshi! I feel for you girl bc I had a similar situation about 5 years ago with my 1st chi Gino. I was so overwhelmed when Gino got sick with autoimmune disease, it was a huge shock. We all (including the vets) thought he had Lyme Disease and then found out it was far more severe

The best advice I can give is to always go with what you think is right bc he is your dog, don't let the vets push you into doing anything you are not comfortable with. I am praying he gets better, I know you are doing everything you can to help him!

I hope his diarrhea clears up and he starts eating better for you.
Thinking of you both. Xox

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope his stomach is doing better tonight!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sure hope Yoshi's bowel movements are doing better by now. I can only imagine what his body is going through. Continuing with positive thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

No bowel movements since this morning but...Ugh! He will not touch the organic or the bland boiled chicken. I can get him to eat a bit of cheese which I put the ester c on earlier and then the mushroom drops on this evening. I offered him the freeze dried primal that he LOVED and then I chased it with a bit of canned pumpkin which he hates and not 3 minutes after he ate he I am assuming threw it all up even though it smelled and looked more like poo What am I going to do with this boy..worrying me to death


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor little man! I've been thinking about you and Yoshi these past few days and I'm so heartbroken for you. I really hope you'll see some improvement!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry about Yoshi. The only plan that I follow when an older dog gets sick like this, is that you have to figure out how many days are 'good' and how many are 'bad'. When the bad outweigh the good, then you have a decision to make. Are you keeping him alive for you? I can't give you the answer, but I know you will make the right decision. 

As for eating, that was the thing that our last Sheltie made for us. At 9 years she had end stage renal disease, and finally, even with sub q fluids, she just quit eating. 2 days no eat, 1 day eat, and so forth. Finally after she really didn't eat much for 3 days, we made the decision to put her down. So hard, since she really didn't 'look' like a dying dog----.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is not in pain and acting completely normal so not in that position yet. When/if he gets to that point I will do the right thing for him without question. I would never put him through that for me ;-)


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Big ((((HUGS)))) Yoshi!!!!! You keep having those painless, normal days sweet boy! <3


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Glad to hear he's home and you're all feeling better! HOORAY!!!

Big hugs from me & Ponyo!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He scared me last night, started acting funny about 2 am, like he wasnt breathing well. My vet had told me if I thought he was struggling to breathe to put him in front of a fan blowing air. That seemed to help and he snapped out of it. He finally pooped today and it was much firmer but not as firm as normal. He is loving the freeze dried RAW and I have been alternating putting Pedialyte in it and colloidal silver water in it as I am not seeing him drinking on his on. He is getting his appetite back and seems to be hungry a lot but I am limiting how much I am giving him and feeding him about 5 to 6 times a day. He has been keeping it down though so that is good. I have been putting his Ester C in cheese and putting the Mushroom drops in cheese also. Starting the Red Clover tonight but will put that in his Freeze Dried Raw before bedtime.


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Michelle, this is good news! Hang in there and thank you for setting a good example for all the rest of us pet parents! ☺


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So glad to hear he is doing better. Sending more healing and positive vibes your way! 💕


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

Sending thoughts and prayers to Yoshi!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay Yoshi!!! So glad things are looking up for him! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Michelle, which protein are you feeding him? I ask this because some proteins are considered cool, some neutral, and some warm. If you believe that, Yoshi should be on a cool protein such as duck because a warm protein such as lamb can cause inflammation whereas a cool protein can, if not prevent it, at least not cause it. If Yoshi doesn't have allergies to duck and will eat it, I would go with that. Be careful though, if you feed something like S & C's duck, duck, goose it includes turkey which is warm. Try to find a single protein freeze dried RAW such as Primal--not that I'm trying to promote Primal over S & C--just giving a quick example of a single cool protein freeze dried RAW.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope he's still doing well.

If you want pumpkin without salt/sugar, your local pet boutique might have the powdered form. It's only ingredient is pumpkin. You just add water and make as much/little as you want. It's what we've been using.

Or, here's one: http://www.amazon.com/Barry-Farm-Pumpkin-Powder-oz/dp/B000F9ZDIA


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad to hear that Yoshi is getting his appetite back! I just aw this thread today and missed a lot the past few days, but it's clear you made the right choice Michelle. Now he just needs lots and lots of TLC, and we all know you got that covered.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I hate to say we had a set back today :-( He has vomited his meals up today and is having loose stool again :/

I am feeding him Primal right now Chicken. I am not sure if that is neutral or not?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh oh! That's so disappointing! Chicken, lamb, and venison are hot foods. Rabbit and duck are cool foods, and beef is a neutral food. I really wish I knew what to tell you to do for him. Keep us posted and know both of you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Hugs and Prayers for you both.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Got a call from my vet today. Labs are back and he has raised liver enzymes and he is anemic. Vet thinks it is possible that the cancer is in the spleen which is a good thing compared to it being in the liver or elsewhere. Now I have to make the decision of having an ultrasound which on any other pet would be a no brainer but with him having a heart attack over the stress of a simple xray worries me :-( Please continue to pray as I really am not sure what to do. If I continue to wait for him to be sick then the cancer will have spread to other organs if not already done so and if I opt for the ultrasound I could lose him to a heart attack :-(


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

You and Yoshi are in our prayers. Hopefully an answer will come to you. I think you will know what is best for Yoshi.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sending thoughts and prayers from me . hope things get better for Yoshi


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*thoughts and prayers*
I am here if you need a listening ear....


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well after great debate and in depth discussions with my vet I have decided to just continue to treat holistically and let fate take its course. It is a hard decision but with his heart like it is and no way to know how bad the cancer is that opening him up could lead to a heart attack or getting in there and finding out it is really bad and having to make that call with him on the table. I am praying for a miracle and the holistic methods to work and it is not unheard of but I just do not want to put him through a surgery and having to heal and be in pain on top of everything else. I honestly do not think that the surgery would help and another tumor could pop up and opening them up can cause it to worsen as well. I want to spend time with him and love him and keep him as pain free as possible. I hope I can live with this decision and not look to hind site and wished I would have done more for him to extend his life...9 yrs old is just too young :-(


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't worry about hindsight. You have put much thought, prayer and discussion with your vet about the right path to take. Enjoy your time with Yoshi every day. Give him the loving care that you have mapped out. We are still praying for you and Yoshi. Keep us posted with his progress.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I think you are doing the best you can in this situation. I can't imagine what you are going through. But I can't help but feel like I'd do exactly the same. Keeping the two of you in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is a decision no pet owner ever wants to have to make, but i think I would do the same in your shoes. Do you have access to a good holistic vet? I know so many people have seen great improvements in pets that traditional vets could do nothing more for, with diet and supplements prescribed by holistic vets.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh Michelle, my heart has been with you and Yoshi. Of course you are making the only decision that makes any sense and gives you and Yoshi the best quality time you have to love each other. Prayers and good thoughts with you all....


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think you are making a great decision Michelle. I wish I had been as wise as you, but no matter what your decision, you are right--there will always be that indecision should I have? what if? I feel you are doing the best thing for Yoshi. Give him lots of hugs and kisses from Midgie & I.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I probably would have done the same, Michelle. Knowing their time will come soon I would spend quality time with them. HUGS to you..... we all know you will do the best for Yoshi and love him with all your heart.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have been given some holistic vet info in some surrounding cities that I may try to look into.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My first cat I ever owned was treated over and over for renal kidney failure. It became evident that treatment was just to hard on her. It is so hard to make the decision to let things take it's natural course. We make that though because we love them. I'm so sorry it is so hard to be in your shoes right now. Sending good vibes to you and Yoshi.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So many people have said so many beautiful and uplifting things and I don't think it can be said better than Photobuff said it. I admire everything you are doing. You know we all support you.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think you have made a wise decision. As long as he is normal on the outside and treated as such, he should do okay! For me, having the surgery and the care and worry after would be too much for me and I would not be able to give him my best! But seeing him act normal at least gives hope and lets you spend quality time with him! My heart aches for you!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear about Yoshi. We unexpectedly lost Bizkit (almost 12 y.o.) in March and you're right, 9 y.o. is waaaaaaaaaay too young [12 was too]. I hate to even think about your poor baby's plight -- I sure hope he gets to feeling better. Please don't second guess your decisions -- you'll do what's best for him at the time and he knows that too (Bizkit's ER nurse told us that and he was right).
Please take care and let us know how y'all get on.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I have no advice, but know that prayers are going out from here for you all. Yoshi is such a lucky dog to have a home that cares for him so much.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Michelle, I am so sorry to hear about Yoshi. We unexpectedly lost Bizkit (almost 12 y.o.) in March and you're right, 9 y.o. is waaaaaaaaaay too young [12 was too]. I hate to even think about your poor baby's plight -- I sure hope he gets to feeling better. Please don't second guess your decisions -- you'll do what's best for him at the time and he knows that too (Bizkit's ER nurse told us that and he was right).
> Please take care and let us know how y'all get on.


So sorry to hear about Bizkit :-(


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is still acting completely normal. Sometimes I forget he is sick. He is on and off with his appetite so getting the holisitc things in his system is a bit tough.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> So sorry to hear about Bizkit :-(


Thank you, Michelle. You're sweet. 



Yoshismom said:


> He is still acting completely normal. Sometimes I forget he is sick. He is on and off with his appetite so getting the holisitc things in his system is a bit tough.


Good! Glad to hear it. It is difficult to get anything in them when they're not food motivated, huh? Hope Yoshi cooperates with you.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi had what could have been another heart attack yesterday morning but we put him in front of a fan had the air blow into his face and he seemed to snap out of it. Not having the greatest appetite. He will not touch organic can food, stopped wanting the freeze dried RAW. Will pick at his Fromm kibble every so often which I hate as I want him off of that but if he is eating that is most important as he is just bones now :-( He devoured some organic home cooked chicken and veggies yesterday and then did not want it last night, mixed it with some cottage cheese and he ate some last night so got a bit of Hawthorne Berry in him for his heart, he vomited this morning though :/


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry Yoshi had a bad night. I woke up to a cat that had vomited all over her bathrooom. Yuck. Just a hairball, but-----------.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm sorry, Michelle, that Yoshi's not feeling well. Hopefully this will be the day he perks up.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Yoshi, you are both in my thoughts. I am hoping so much that he can recover his appetite, it will help him to feel so much better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, God love him! I can only imagine the frustration you must be feel at every setback, meal he passes on, and especially those you think went well only to find they come back up. I am praying for only great days for both of you, and for not only Yoshi's appetite to come back but for him to be able to keep down his food. Thanks for the updates.  Here's a (((((((((Big Hug))))))))))))


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Michelle,
You and Yoshi are being kept in our daily prayers. Strength for you and healing for Yoshi.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Bless you and Yoshi, hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope Yoshi is feeling a bit better tonight....sending hugs.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Thinking about you and Yoshi. Feel better little dude!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I was on vacation and missed the news about Yoshi. I'm so sorry to hear what he's been through.  Thinking about you both and hoping that his appetite comes back so he can build some strength.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm praying for Yoshi also! Have you tried canned tripe? They sell it in the canned food section of many high end dog stores and it is really appatizing, I know several dogs who have beneffitted from its smelly, please eat me properties during long illnesses. If he loves it you can also mix it with wet food, or even the dehydrated raw or boiled chicken or other meat if you want.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have been considering green tripe but it is pricey where I can find it at $39.95 a can and the cans are not huge. If I bought that I would have to sneak it by hubby as he would have a stroke seeing that price.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> I have been considering green tripe but it is pricey where I can find it at $39.95 a can and the cans are not huge. If I bought that I would have to sneak it by hubby as he would have a stroke seeing that price.


You can't buy it in your grocery meat department? That's where I get mine and I can't remember what it cost off-hand, but I know it's no where near that price. Maybe a couple of bucks for a container. Or maybe look up local butchers in your area and give a call to find out if they have stuff like that at a reasonable price. Most do.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi has some weird things going on today. His right eye pupil is constricted and he keeps squinting and now he is a little wobbly when he walks. Asking for continued prayers...could be Metastasis of the tumor to the brain :-(

Right now I have just thrown caution to the wind and am giving him anything he wants. He has eaten ice cream several times and he was ferociously eating a greenie a bit ago...


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm all for that! Let the little guy have whatever he wants at this point, I'm for sure sending good energy your way!
As far as the canned tripe- what I have bought is called tripette and it is 3.99 a can, and the size of a regular can of dog food. I agree that price is outrageous. The tripe you buy at the supermerket is not at all green tripe, it is bleached and not delicious for dogs in the same way. In fact it is pretty much nutritionally nothing, very low calorie and low everything else. Anything bought legally from a butcher or a supermarket is not green tripe.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear he's not feeling well


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Glad he enjoyed his ice cream and greenie! Sweet boy. 😊


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry for what you're going through with yoshi  
I hope he feels better soon. You are in my thoughts daily.
I'm glad he enjoyed his ice cream and greenies! Xx


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree as well!! Give that little fella anything he wants!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We had another cardiac episode last night and i thought that was it. Called vet at 2am and ready to make the decision. I laid him down and wagged his tail and lifted his head and 10 min later up walking again he ows my mind his will to survive and after coming out of 4 cardiac episodes it makes me wonder if i should do the ultrasound? If he wants to figbt shouldnt i do all i can? I am again so confused


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have not been on for a long time, this thread is the first I saw. My heart breaks for you and Yoshi. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

Nobody can legitimately answer this question for you. You have to do what you think is right and what you feel. My heart is breaking for you, I just wouldn't want this wish upon my worst enemy. Sounds like he is a fighter. Have some serious conversations with the vet but even after that, you have to make that call. Thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and the little Yosh 





Yoshismom said:


> We had another cardiac episode last night and i thought that was it. Called vet at 2am and ready to make the decision. I laid him down and wagged his tail and lifted his head and 10 min later up walking again he ows my mind his will to survive and after coming out of 4 cardiac episodes it makes me wonder if i should do the ultrasound? If he wants to figbt shouldnt i do all i can? I am again so confused


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Michelle, 

Ponyo and I are very saddened to hear that Yoshi is having more difficulty than everyone expected. A truly heartbreaking decision is one you'll have to make, but in the end I believe that we all know in our own hearts when and what is best for our little ones. 

I have yet to make the decision myself, and have to trust what I believe. My first dogs were when I was younger and didn't have to make those difficult decisions. I don't know how or what I'm going to do when one of my three inevitably comes to this crossroad. All I can offer is the truth that the years you spent with him will stay, and the tragedy will fade. But this you know.

I'm praying that you & Yoshi will have clear hearts & minds, and you both are helped in whichever way or how long this certain road will be.


----------

